# new thermostat design-NEST-  anyone using?



## surfsalterpath (Jan 27, 2012)

anyone using the new NEST thermostat ?
called the learning thermostat

http://www.nest.com/

I installed one on tuesday and seems to be
'learning' pretty good so far.


----------



## laurentj23 (Feb 22, 2015)

Does your electric bill decrease and how hard is it to install?


----------

